# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  đồ cơ khí- cập nhật thường xuyên

## hoahong102

bác có BT 40 tháo máy collet nhỏ giá mềm( vài trăm K) ới em tiếng, em hốt ít về xài , em có 6 cái mà thấy thiều thiếu, nhưng đắt thì chịu híc đang ngom lúa cho cái xuởng đế

----------


## Tuan Kieu

item 1/Em có vài bộ dưỡng kiểm ren các loại size chuẩn iso . M5 P0.8 , M6P1 .M8P1.25 ,M10 P1.5
  một bộ gồm 2 cây dưỡng : 1 kiểm tra go ,một kiểm tra nogo . Giá là 300k/bộ . Bác nào quan tâm liên hệ 0.903 sáu bốn 5096
hình minh họa là cái đang ở xưởng để các bác hình dung nó là cái gì ,cái em bán mới hơn ạ

----------

EL.Madework

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> bác có BT 40 tháo máy collet nhỏ giá mềm( vài trăm K) ới em tiếng, em hốt ít về xài , em có 6 cái mà thấy thiều thiếu, nhưng đắt thì chịu híc đang ngom lúa cho cái xuởng đế


collet mới giá quá mềm mà  . 300k chứ nhiu đâu . Hàng cũ thì nó đi theo bộ , ko có dư . biết sao giờ ta?
  Bác cần size nào ,de em kiem

----------


## Tuan Kieu

có it collet ,bullstuck,nut seal hàng tồn kho cho bác nào cần .nhanh đi nào

----------


## Tuan Kieu

gửi cái hình minh họa cái nut loại babyseal này . Loại nut này dùng cho các bác xịt nứoc ở đầu dao. Bác nào muốn xịt nước thì đường kính cán dao vừa với lỗ cũa babyseal nha. còn nếu bác xài nhỏ hơn lỗ của babyseal thì khi xit nó sẽ xì ,ko tạo áp được ạ. Nếu xài size nhỏ chỉ cần thay collet la dc ạ

----------


## hung1706

Bác chủ cho em hỏi mấy cái collet NT mấy vậy ạ?

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Bác chủ cho em hỏi mấy cái collet NT mấy vậy ạ?


có 2 cái collet nt 10 bác nhé

----------


## Tuan Kieu

bán bộ gage đo lỗ trong : có 2 set , mỗi set gồm 3 bộ bao gồm : 1 bộ đo từ 18mm-35mm , một bộ đo từ 32-60 và 1 bộ đo từ 50-100 . giá bán theo set 3 bộ là 3000k . hàng mới tồn kho .
  bác nào mua lẻ thì cho em xin 1400k/bộ hộp . cám ơn 09036bốn năm 096

----------

EL.Madework

----------


## Mechanic

Mình lấy 1 set như da alo nhé.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Mình lấy 1 set như da alo nhé.


ok .còn đồng hồ sẽ cố gắng giao cho bác sau . thanks.

----------


## Khoa C3

Đã nhận hàng. NEW, ĐẸP!

----------

EL.Madework

----------


## Tuan Kieu

> Đã nhận hàng. NEW, ĐẸP!


thanks bác . đã noted yêu cầu của bác . khi có em sẽ báo lại . Chúc bác dùng hàng mới cày hiệu quả  :Cool:

----------


## Tuan Kieu

em đóng cái này

----------

